# ID baby spiders found on bananas form colombia &/or entomologists in nyc??



## orangephantasm (Jul 8, 2010)

i work in the produce dept of a grocery store and i found a nest/eggsack on an organic dole banana from colombia that i unpacked yesterday. i put the banana with the nest in a jar and soon after, a bunch of tiny spiders hatched out of it. unfortunately i do not have a camera good enough to capture any of their detail, but they appear to be red or orange bodied with black legs. the nest was also orange. they immediately built little webs inside the jar and are all chillin. this was at 4:30est yesterday and they have had no food since. what should i do for them? any idea on an ID?

or does anyone know where i can take them? an entomologist, perhaps? i don't want to set them free because they might be invasive.

thanks!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 8, 2010)

Take it to your local university, if no one there can take it I have a friend in buffolo you can drop it off with and I can come try to pick them up and ID them.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 8, 2010)

Buffalo and NYC are not close to each other at all...

I'd say you can find someone in NYC to ID them... and keep some for yourself as well!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm aware, just dont know anyone closer that I can recommend.

I'm putting my money on lactrodectus.

as far as food, Small flies/prekilled crickets, hell the banna is still in there right? let it attack some fruit flies..depending of the offsprings size.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 8, 2010)

I gotta remember to take a closer look at organic fruit...


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2010)

I can see the banana making things rather nasty after a short time.  I would remove it.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 8, 2010)

proper_tea said:


> I gotta remember to take a closer look at organic fruit...


yep, thats where i found my Cupiennius salei. beautiful wandering spider just running acrossed the top of the fruit. keep your eyes peeled (no pun intended) on the bananas and u'd be suprised what you may find.


----------



## Philth (Jul 8, 2010)

Im not an entomologist,but I'd be interested in raising some up to see what they are.  I can meet you in the city.

Later, Tom


----------



## TheTyro (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to check out the bananas next time I go to the grocery store!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 8, 2010)

Give them to Tom!I would love a few as well! ;]
I wonder if they could be Cupiennius or possibly Phenutria D:
Make sure not to let the slings dry out either!
-Chris


----------



## TheTyro (Jul 9, 2010)

I want a Huntsman. I hear they are found on bananas a lot too.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 9, 2010)

The description of the sac and the smallish size of the lings and the lings making 'nests' leads me to believe lactrodectus, anyone hear an update from the OP yet?


----------



## orangephantasm (Jul 9, 2010)

Philth said:


> Im not an entomologist,but I'd be interested in raising some up to see what they are.  I can meet you in the city.
> 
> Later, Tom


hey tom, that sounds great. i put fruit flies in yesterday, but none have been trapped in the webs yet. :/

where in the city would be good for you? i'm basically free all day today and tomorrow. i feel that if i keep them much longer, i'm going to kill them since i'm not sure how to take care of them.


----------



## Philth (Jul 9, 2010)

orangephantasm said:


> hey tom, that sounds great. i put fruit flies in yesterday, but none have been trapped in the webs yet. :/
> 
> where in the city would be good for you? i'm basically free all day today and tomorrow. i feel that if i keep them much longer, i'm going to kill them since i'm not sure how to take care of them.



Hey thanks , check out your private message box.

Later, Tom


----------



## orangephantasm (Jul 10, 2010)

copy and pasted from what i just sent philth:




> i think some of the spiders have died, but some are still making it. i don't think the webs are strong enough to catch the fruit flies because i saw one get stuck and easily wiggle his way out. the banana is still in there because i'm not going to reach in and take it out and risk them running everywhere. also the nest is still attached to the banana. i crack the lid open every few hours to give them air. it's very moist inside the container.
> 
> anything special i should do that doesn't involve sticking my hand in there or risking escape?


as for checking organic produce more carefully, you're likely to find plenty of ladybugs everywhere, aphids on kale, gnats on lettuce...and those little orange and black spikey bugs tend to come on apples. maybe the occasional tiny spider..this is the first time i've found anything particularly unusual and i think the first time i've found something on bananas. usually no bugs at all though.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 18, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2010)

These appear to be some type of orb weaver.Very micro slings!
-Chris


----------



## luvlylou (Aug 8, 2010)

*Hole In My Banana*

i bought some bananas yesterday and today i went to get one and there was quite a big hole in the side of it!!!  they were fresh if anything a lil green, so i know its not rotten, also we are above ground level so it rules out rats mice etc (although that was my 1st thought) i am really not sure what to do as i haven't actually seen anything...any ideas please!????


----------



## chris_vegas (Aug 8, 2010)

luvlylou said:


> i bought some bananas yesterday and today i went to get one and there was quite a big hole in the side of it!!!  they were fresh if anything a lil green, so i know its not rotten, also we are above ground level so it rules out rats mice etc (although that was my 1st thought) i am really not sure what to do as i haven't actually seen anything...any ideas please!????


throw it out and eat one of the "none holey" bannanas??? Unless they're "swiss Bannanas"


----------

